# Small Things Amuse Small Minds



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I thought this toy was about the most boring one i made last weekend, but Cookie in particular is obsessed! I often walk in and they'll both just be sitting there like that nibbling a string each.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

hehe what silly cresties! It is a nice toy though...

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Too cute. I should try and make some toys sometime.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Too cute. I should try and make some toys sometime.


It's lots of fun, i'm hoping to order some more parts this week so i can get making again!


----------



## Meghanxx4 (Jul 31, 2007)

Cute. I notice they're on their new perch too.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Meghanxx4 said:


> Cute. I notice they're on their new perch too.


Yes, they really like it!  They both sleep up there at night. The play perch is going through the budgie cages ignored, so i think i might give the tiels that one too! I was putting it off because i think we all know they're going to rip the beads off in a day or two.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol bea. I'm excited because i've orderd some toy stuff aswell. and am planing on makeing my perch to look good. I still have to decide if i should cut it into two perchs, keep it the way it is, or just make it smaller. Or i could make it into 3 perchs.

Also ordered some stuff to make rope perchs or a few boing. Might sell a boing to a friend if i decide to make a boing out of the stuff i ordered


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How exciting!! Make sure you post photos of your DIY projects.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh i will. Although i must say, i bought a dog toy for the rope and boy is the rope pretty. I took it and untied all the knots and strung it across the roof on top of the birds cage. its not there for good but it sure looks nice and i'm hoping the birdies will like to climb on it for the time being.


----------



## Boomberry (Jul 30, 2007)

That picture is so cute.


----------

